# Melodic Metal Bands With 7s



## Mr_Deathwish (Aug 17, 2010)

so what are some good melodic metal bands with 7 string guitarist?


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2010)

Depends on your definition of melodic metal.

My definition would be Flaw, Apartment 26, old Trapt, Crossfade, Darwin's Waiting Room, Switched.


----------



## onpalehorse (Aug 17, 2010)

beyond the fatal shore man?
ya gonna love it!

BEYOND THE FATAL SHORE (NEEDS A GOOD* DRUMMER) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 17, 2010)

Unearth? When I think of melodic 7 string metal, this song always comes to mind.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mutiny Within


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 17, 2010)

letting go by unearth 
death becomes him by whitechapel
crossfade
scar symmetry


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 18, 2010)

Mutiny Within's album is really good.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Depends on your definition of melodic metal.
> 
> My definition would be Flaw, Apartment 26, old Trapt, Crossfade, Darwin's Waiting Room, Switched.


All very good bands, IMO...yeah, I love nu-metal, so sue me.  A few more good bands in this vein would be Ra, Neurotica, Mushroomhead, Kritickill, Fear Nuttin' Band, and Dry Cell.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 18, 2010)

CJLsky said:


> All very good bands, IMO...yeah, I love nu-metal, so sue me.  A few more good bands in this vein would be Ra, Neurotica, Mushroomhead, Kritickill, Fear Nuttin' Band, and Dry Cell.



forgot about some mushroomhead stuff and ra they both get melodic

also Lacuna Coil


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 18, 2010)

I know it's 8 strings, but at more than one point, he's only using seven, so it still counts.

EDIT: Didn't realise it was melodic METAL.

I still stand by it though.


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nevermore

or

Jeff Loomis's solo work


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Deftones. Stef uses 8s on the new record, but has used 7s for years, now.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 18, 2010)

well I've played some Amon Amarth on my 7 even though they use 6s...does that count?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 18, 2010)

CJLsky said:


> All very good bands, IMO...yeah, I love nu-metal, so sue me.  A few more good bands in this vein would be Ra, Neurotica, Mushroomhead, Kritickill, Fear Nuttin' Band, and Dry Cell.




Kritickill? Fuck, I thought they were only known in Central Texas...Must have some decent marketing. 
I know those guys, and hate the entire band. Fucking cunts.


On topic:

Nevermore
Scar Symmetry


----------



## Origin (Aug 18, 2010)

Unearth definitely.

At the Gates is great for sevens..though I'm pretty sure they down-tuned sixes. Regardless, I've learned every song I've learned by them on sevens, and it plays flawlessly as everything is in B.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Kritickill? Fuck, I thought they were only known in Central Texas...Must have some decent marketing.
> I know those guys, and hate the entire band. Fucking cunts.


Well, back when I had Dish Network, they used to play "Alienation" on the "metal" audio channel, which is how I heard of them...their music is good, but they just look like douchebags in their band pictures...your post only further confirms my suspicion.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 18, 2010)

Meshuggah.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

Nocturnal Rites
Persuader
Assailant
Mercenary
Todesbonden


----------



## asphyx123 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't mean to rant, but even though I hate putting everything in categories I wouldn't characterize about 95% of the bands listed in this thread as melodic metal bands. Melodic Death Metal maybe some of them.

I'm sure if somebody asked for a good Ska or Funk band on this board, there would be someone suggesting Meshuggah, too 

Melodic Metal for me would be something like: Gamma Ray, Kamelot, Pagan's Mind, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Helloween, Freedom Call etc. (none of those using 7-strings though, as far as I know).

Not sure if any of these answers (including mine)helps the original poster at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

Sca Symmetry
Fear Factory
Divine Heresy
Chimp Spanner
Destrophy

I can't be bothered to name any more because melodic metal could apply to pretty much anything with clean vocals.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry for sure is a great suggestion. Does Deadlock uses 7's? and ofcourse Periphery.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 18, 2010)

asphyx123 said:


> Melodic Metal for me would be something like: Gamma Ray, Kamelot, Pagan's Mind, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Helloween, Freedom Call etc. (none of those using 7-strings though, as far as I know).



It seems your version of melodic is power metal. Anyway more one topic:

Scar Symmetry
Chimp Spanner
and of course Dream Theater


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Nocturnal Rites
> Persuader
> Assailant
> Mercenary
> Todesbonden



Thanks for remembering your bandmate's OTHER band. Is this because I forgot RVG in the press release? 

Division - the new disc is exclusively 7s, and we definitely count as "melodic metal" by the somewhat loose standards of the term in this thread.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Scar Symmetry for sure is a great suggestion. Does Deadlock uses 7's? and ofcourse Periphery.



Look, I like Misha as much as the next guy, but how the hell is Periphery "melodic metal"?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sca Symmetry
> Fear Factory
> Divine Heresy
> Chimp Spanner
> ...



Damn, you guys really don't have this genre-splitting thing down, do you? 

The only one of those bands that even comes close to what I usually see as the definition of "melodic metal" is Scar Symmetry. Just because it has clean vocals in parts doesn't make it "melodic metal" - Fear Factory? Really?


----------



## omgmjgg (Aug 18, 2010)

Structures and A Dark Orbit


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Thanks for remembering your bandmate's OTHER band. Is this because I forgot RVG in the press release?
> 
> Division - the new disc is exclusively 7s, and we definitely count as "melodic metal" by the somewhat loose standards of the term in this thread.



 Look at the posting time, I'm amazed I was even still awake at that point!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Damn, you guys really don't have this genre-splitting thing down, do you?
> 
> The only one of those bands that even comes close to what I usually see as the definition of "melodic metal" is Scar Symmetry. Just because it has clean vocals in parts doesn't make it "melodic metal" - Fear Factory? Really?


 
Well it depends on your definition. You could be talking about the In Flames/Scar Symmetry/Soilwork brand of melodic metal, or just general metal music with more melody.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Forever In Terror


----------



## cryogen (Aug 18, 2010)

Allegaeon


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 18, 2010)

I know we're on 7string.org but, who said Meshuggah, seriously


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 18, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I know we're on 7string.org but, who said Meshuggah, seriously


 
If by melodic by definition means, melodic as a 10 car pileup, then yes.  But yeah, Meshuggah? Melodic? Seriously?

Hell, Dream Theatre on 7s, That's melodic. And the fact that they haven't been mentioned yet...


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2010)

It's like people just totally skipped the first word in the thread title and just started rattling off random 7 string bands.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

DragonForce? 

I'm kidding!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 19, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> DragonForce?
> 
> I'm kidding!


 
Revolution Death Squad does have 7 Strings on it...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well it depends on your definition. You could be talking about the In Flames/Scar Symmetry/Soilwork brand of melodic metal, or just general metal music with more melody.



The IF/SS/Soilwork style has been called Melodeath forever, so that's the tag I usually put on it. Melodic metal was originally for bands in the Queensryche vein - less aggressive, and more "hooky" without being buttrock.

Then again, the genrefication can get ridiculous.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 19, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Thanks for remembering your bandmate's OTHER band. Is this because I forgot RVG in the press release?
> 
> Division - the new disc is exclusively 7s, and we definitely count as "melodic metal" by the somewhat loose standards of the term in this thread.


 
Sumbeach you guys are in NOVA. Post your shows, I like your tunes! Writing about self-righteous, instant-gratification-seeking, intellectually blind, cowardly mindless society leeches is pretty sweet too (i.e. Short Attention Span Society). Or at least that's what I got out of it.

Or book shows in Richmond, since I'm moving there in a few months 

Slightly on-topic: No 7's involved, but check Kalmah for some sweet melodic death, or Arsis for tech/melodic death.

Unearth was my only 7 contribution, but obviously that was taken pretty fast


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 19, 2010)

Sonata Arctica use 7's nowadays. There isn't very much else out there, most of it is very death metal influenced but you can check out Mercenary's last disc or two before they broke up.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're asking about "Melodic Death" bands that play 7s:



Mutiny Within (6s & 7s)
Scar Symmetry
Mercenary
Solution .45
System Divide
Evergrey
The Few Against Many

same, but primarily 6 stringers:



Soilwork
In Flames
Threat Signal
Sylosis (more thrash)
KSE
Arch Enemy
Raintime
Inhale (from Japan)
Good melodic Viking on 7s:


Tyr


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2010)

EcoliUVA said:


> Sumbeach you guys are in NOVA. Post your shows, I like your tunes! Writing about self-righteous, instant-gratification-seeking, intellectually blind, cowardly mindless society leeches is pretty sweet too (i.e. Short Attention Span Society). Or at least that's what I got out of it.



Thanks! I usually do post the bigger shows here.  And, yes, that's exactly what SASS is about.



EcoliUVA said:


> Or book shows in Richmond, since I'm moving there in a few months



There will be some of those over the next year. This summer there were too many other issues to deal with...


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 19, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> ...but you can check out Mercenary's last disc or two before they broke up.



Actually, they're still together as of 2 days ago bruh:

_"17 Aug 2010 - MERCENARY completes recordings of new album, announce Danish headliner shows. THE SOUND OF THINGS TO COME : 

Mercenary recently finished the recordings of their 6th studio album
with producer Jacob Hansen and will be playing new material at a few
exclusive liveshows in the fall. The new incarnation of Mercenary
displays a newfound musical focus, appetite and maturity, and while
the material is now heavier and faster, it still features the
characteristic clean vocals, catchy choruses and atmospheric keyboards
and samples. (Keyboards provided by guest musician Kim Olesen of
Anubis Gate)."_

Mercenary.dk - News


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> The IF/SS/Soilwork style has been called Melodeath forever, so that's the tag I usually put on it. Melodic metal was originally for bands in the Queensryche vein - less aggressive, and more "hooky" without being buttrock.
> 
> Then again, the genrefication can get ridiculous.


 
This is when my head starts to hurt.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is when my head starts to hurt.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 19, 2010)

Delain use 7s, if you like "Symphonic Female fronted euro power melodic something" metal. genres...ughhh


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2010)

ThorSilhouette said:


> Delain use 7s, if you like "Symphonic Female fronted euro power melodic something" metal. genres...ughhh



I wouldn't even go that far. "Heavily-produced Gothic Pop Band" would be about right, IMO.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoever just said Tyr, you're awesome. Nobody I talk to knows about those guys.

But, to be on topic:

Scar Symmetry
Unearth
Dream Theater


----------



## Mr_Deathwish (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks you for recommending Mutiny within, love them.
i already listen to unearth, and amon amarth, didnt really like meshuggah though.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_Deathwish said:


> thanks you for recommending Mutiny within, love them.
> i already listen to unearth, and amon amarth, didnt really like meshuggah though.



Yeah. Meshuggah and Fear Factory are about as far from melodic as you can get.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 19, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> Actually, they're still together as of 2 days ago bruh:
> 
> _"17 Aug 2010 - MERCENARY completes recordings of new album, announce Danish headliner shows. THE SOUND OF THINGS TO COME :
> 
> ...



Still together with the Mercenary name but it's mostly different guys and will probably be very different music, unfortunately.


----------



## DSilence (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought I would represent a bit of New Zealand, here you go lol

Blindspott


----------



## revclay (Aug 20, 2010)

Liquid Tension Experiment hasn't been mentioned yet and they have some melodic 7 string songs, namely Acid Rain.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 20, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> If you're asking about "Melodic Death" bands that play 7s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ummmmm, not sure I'd lump that band into the Melodic Death category??


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

Ironbird666 said:


> Ummmmm, not sure I'd lump that band into the Melodic Death category??



I completely missed that - Evergrey, Melodeath? Not quite. They also don't play 7s.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 20, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> I completely missed that - Evergrey, Melodeath? Not quite. They also don't play 7s.


 
They use sevens on the Torn album, some really nice looking custom Dellingers.


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2010)

Overly vague thread title concept = all hell breaks loose.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 20, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> I completely missed that - Evergrey, Melodeath? Not quite. They also don't play 7s.



Not on every song, but they do use 7s


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> Not on every song, but they do use 7s



If they do, that's news to me. Last time I talked to Tom they were just downtuning - but, admittedly, that was before the last disc. I'm a little more than a casual fan of these guys.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 20, 2010)

I believe it was just on the latest album. There are some pics and an interview with Tom on the Caparison forum and he talks about them. Tom basically said the downtuned 6ers weren't doing it for them so they had a few sevens made for the latest album.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't call Mercenary melodeath, either....


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

Ironbird666 said:


> I believe it was just on the latest album. There are some pics and an interview with Tom on the Caparison forum and he talks about them. Tom basically said the downtuned 6ers weren't doing it for them so they had a few sevens made for the latest album.



Ah, that would be why. This conversation was on the tour for MMA...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't call Mercenary melodeath, either....



No, but they're closer than Evergrey.


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Oct 7, 2010)

The Contortionist, An Obscure Signal, Sent By Ares, and Entrosolet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2010)

About as melodic as it gets. And that's a baritone 7.


----------



## The Honorable (Oct 7, 2010)

More like melodic death but Return From Exile!


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 7, 2010)

Fear Factory and Meshuggah melodic


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 8, 2010)

asphyx123 said:


> I don't mean to rant, but even though I hate putting everything in categories I wouldn't characterize about 95% of the bands listed in this thread as melodic metal bands. Melodic Death Metal maybe some of them.
> 
> I'm sure if somebody asked for a good Ska or Funk band on this board, there would be someone suggesting Meshuggah, too
> 
> ...



"Melodic metal" as you define it is pretty much power metal. I think the OP was referring to something broader...basically he's looking for bands other than death metal, grind, deathcore. Stuff that's not chromatic in nature, I guess. You're not WRONG by any stretch in including those bands in "melodic metal", but that's not all that can fall under that.

Sacha uses 7-strings for some Helloween stuff (At the very least a couple of songs from Rabbit Don't Come Easy.) He may have when he was in Freedom Call too, honestly it's been forever since I've listened to them.

For some reason I'm at a loss to mention stuff, though. I'm sure Jag Panzer's been mentioned at some point...can't for the life of me think if 7's were involved at any point that Chris Broderick wasn't, though.

Oh, and my old band Revengeance. http://www.myspace.com/powerofrevengeance I used 7's, the other guitarist didn't. Strange how that ends up being the same configuration in Abnormality.

I suppose the OP could've been looking exclusively for clean vocals too...if that's the case, strike Revengeance from the record.


----------



## MrGignac (Oct 28, 2010)

the new obscura and necrophagist albums are going to be 7 string, should be heavy as hell


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (May 2, 2011)

these guys both use 7s. check em


----------



## Repner (May 2, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> If they do, that's news to me. Last time I talked to Tom they were just downtuning - but, admittedly, that was before the last disc. I'm a little more than a casual fan of these guys.


I think they at least used them on Recreation Day. On the gear part of their DVD (shot around their Inner Circle period), they show the Universe they used for some 7 string parts. Tom explains that they were still waiting on their own 7 string Dillingers to arrive


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2011)

OBSCURA OBSCURA OBSCURA OBSCURA

Only on some songs of the newest album though.


----------



## GregBurgess (May 4, 2011)

My band Allegaeon uses 7's don't know if we're melodic enough for ya though. You can check it out

YouTube - Allegaeon "Biomech" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2011)

A little necro, and probably not even on-topic (though we never nailed down what the original poster was looking for, exactly.)

Still, I wonder what will come of this coming back up. Here's something melodic that uses 7s (although not so much on this song):


----------



## Shrikkanth (May 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> Overly vague thread title concept = all hell breaks loose.



lmao


----------



## Shrikkanth (May 6, 2011)

Don't care about genre. Ya'll NEED to hear this band:



Edit: and yes their axeman plays a 7


----------



## DLG (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DLG (May 6, 2011)




----------



## CD1221 (May 6, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> A little necro, and probably not even on-topic (though we never nailed down what the original poster was looking for, exactly.)
> 
> Still, I wonder what will come of this coming back up. Here's something melodic that uses 7s (although not so much on this song):




Never heard these guys before. Crazy harminies at the end of the solo.


3 guitars >>> 2 guitars.


----------

